

The iPhone 5S fingerprint‘Touch ID’ scanner &Teenagers - mboses
http://guru8.net/2013/09/the-iphone-5s-fingerprint-touch-id-scanner-teenagers

======
liranz
I actually think it will make more difference for enterprise users that must
put passwords on their devices. The Touch ID will help people that don't want
to put a permanent password on their device, and will increase the BYOD
movement, IMHO.

~~~
mboses
i agree with you @liranz, passwords can be a pain

